# Yamaha YPAO Microphone accurate?



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello all, I am a noob but have been lurking awhile.

I am heading tonite to get the FBQ2496. I already have a RS meter.
I am taking the day off work tomorrow to play with my BFD and Servo 15.
While making a list of the cables and connectors I need to pick up, I recalled that my Yamaha RXV-1600 mic has a 1/8" jack. 
Has anyone checked it for accuracy or compensation values?


Carl


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Carl and welcome to the Shack!

You can use your RS meter with the proper .cal file, record a measurement sweep from 10-200hz with it using REW and then place the Yammy mic in the same position and take another sweep measurement. Compare the two and you'll know about how accurate it is.

Seems like to me I remember reading that those mics included with the receivers have corrections built into the receiver test tones, but I don't know this for sure.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll bet the corrections for the receiver mics are built into their EQ circuitry, not into the tones....:R


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Carl,


> Seems like to me I remember reading that those mics included with the receivers have corrections built into the receiver test tones, but I don't know this for sure.


That’s more or less correct. Bottom line, don’t use the YPAO mic for anything else.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

